# LEADERS TIED FROM TIPPET/LEADER MATERIAL



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

A new blog on my website. The third and final leader piece. Plus a story of one of Iceland's salmon anglers.





__





Leaders tied from tippet/leader material. Leader no III. – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting these. I’ve built my own leaders for years using some “general” principles but nothing as specific as you have presented. Fortunately, I arrived pretty close to your formulas completely by accident. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

When I dove into this subject I became amazed by the complexities of the leaders. Then I understood the physics and it became clear. Mass moves mass, simple as that. I have always found, that by writing "stuff" in such a way that anybody can understand it, that only then do I understand it. I hope I have done that in this case. If explanations do become complicated then most often they are not right.

Jonas


----------



## medwards (Oct 1, 2020)

For years I tied very complicated leaders from Harry Murray's formulas. When I picked up trying for smallmouth in our rivers, I struggled a while until I went the OTHER way. Lefty Kreh claimed to fish with a level leader or one with only two or three sections. This summer, I have to admit, if I'm throwing big flies at bass I have a 20-25# Maxima or Amnesia butt, a swivel, and a reasonable terminal end. No kidding. Blue Line swivels are incredible. For almost twenty years I've struggled with my poppers and gurglers twisting my tippet into knots. Check them out. 








BLC Fly Fishing Swivels — Blue Line Flies


4 swivels per pack




www.bluelineflies.com


----------

